# Bena vagyok



## csocsike (2005 Április 30)

Gyerekek , tegnap ota nem tudom kinyitni a My music folderomat, lefagy a ghep ha megprobalom. Van font virusirtom ketfele is , minden mas muxik, mi lehet a gond azon kivul , hogy bena vagyok es nem ertek hozza? :evil:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 30)

Tan elkoltozott vagy tatarozas miatt zarva ! :idea:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 30)

Nem a jo kulcsot hasznalod? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 30)

En vagyok a hulye , minek erdeklodok :evil:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 30)

Tulterhelt (!) a music folderod :wink:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 30)

Igen, tulterhelt a pasas. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 30)

FiFike írta:


> Tulterhelt (!) a music folderod :wink:





Nem hinem , azt irja ki , hogy a c driveben a cd nincs formatolva, ezt most jolmegaszontam de erre is fel orat kell varni :roll:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 30)

Én a helyedben a registry editorban kurkálnék. Lehet, hogy valami éjszakai féreg megkefélte a számítógéped és átírta a My Music folder keyt. A hozzáférés a registry editorhoz 
Start - Run - Regedit és Enter
A CurrentVersion/Explorer/ShellFolders directorinak tartalmaznia kell MyMusic keyt. Ha nincs, akkor keress meg emilben és mondom, hogy mit kell csinálni, feltéve, ha XP-t használsz. A régebbi verziókat már elfelejtettem.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 1)

Titkos fereg megette a zenei folderemet :evil: De egy hettel elotte letoltottem discre


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 1)

Mázlista :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 1)

Nem is tudom miert, talan marhara unatkoztam


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 1)

Na jó, hogy unatkoztál, de azért azon el kell gondolkodni, hogy mitől tűnt el *** Az is lehet, hogy ott van, csak nem látod. Állítsd be a Windows Explore Folder Options - View tabulátornál a Show Hidden Files and Folders opciót és utána nézdd meg, hogy van-e My Music :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 1)

Megneztem , hat ott sincs, szerintem a Szalantai lenyulta es most a lopott palinka melle van zeneje is de megyek es megrugom :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 1)

Csak gyere ! Beleváglak a tóba :twisted: !


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 1)

:shock: Mi vagy Te ? Úszómester ? :roll:


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 1)

Efike írta:


> :shock: Mi vagy Te ? Úszómester ? :roll:


Nem, csak ott tarcsuk a lopott krokodilokat. Mar ket hete nem kaptak palinkat se. :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 1)

....de még így sem vagyunk biztosak abban,hogy Csöcsire szívesen fanyalodnának :roll: .


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 1)

Laci írta:


> ....de még így sem vagyunk biztosak abban,hogy Csöcsire szívesen fanyalodnának :roll: .


Ugorj be a tóba, hátha nincs étvágyuk :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 1)

Na a ket csufsag megint egymasra talalt. Azert szep igy meszirol nezni ket ferfi igaz szerelmet :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 1)

Kézenfogva ülnek a szalántai békástó partján, könnyes szemekkel nézik egymás krokodilokrágra csülkét és a parton álldogálló szomorúfűzekből máris nekilátnak egymásnak falábat faragni, mely szebb lesz mint a régi, nem lesz olyan büdös és mezitláb is lehet velük diót törni. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 1)

A lopott palimkat hasznaljak fertotleniteshez mert mar a legyek sem merik bekopni oket, kozben a Spartacus nyitanyat halgatjak sokol zsebradion :shock: :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 1)

''Kézenfogva ülnek a szalántai békástó partján, könnyes szemekkel ''-mesélnek a két förtelmes pasasról -Csöcsiről és Efiről-a krokodiloknak.Próbálván megértetve velük a vegetáriánus táplálkozás előnyeit,főleg annak függvényében,hogy a két fent említett lator húsának esetleges elfogyasztása a száj,-és körömfájás pusztító végét jelenti számukra....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 1)

A megragcsalt labadtol fertozest kapott krokodilok neveben , a Pitti foljelentett az allatvedo liganal mert mar o sem birta nezni, hogy mit muvelsz szerencsetlenekkel. Amikor a lopott alkoholtol tantorogva lementel a to partjara, es beleneztel a vizbe, kidoglottek az aprobb elolenyek algak bekak es halak. Teleszortatok a doglott tavat lopott krokodilokkal es most sargarepa purere akarod szoktatni oket. O borzalomatyja ne hagyj el :shock:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Május 2)

Ismet eszembe jutott : A szaraz tonak nedves partjan doglott beka kurutyul ... cimu gyermeteg dalocska :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 4)

Valami celebrexes notat nem tudsz? Megdoglok :shock:


----------



## kandur (2005 Május 4)

sej haj denever biciglizick azeger


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 4)

Kandurkam a celebrex az egy gyogyszer es a Fifi igerte hogy szerez


----------



## kandur (2005 Május 5)

nem is tudtam
milyen gyogyszer?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

Izuleti bantalmakra valo, egy uveg 160$ :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 5)

Itt az oroszok a vodkára esküsznek, azzal dörzsölik be az izületet. 6 sékelért ( kb 1,5 dolcsi ) már kapható 750 ml.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

Lenyalogatom oket :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 5)

Belsőleg nem hat az izületekre? Mer' ha igen ,öntsd a kaktuszra és onnan nyalogasd le :roll: .


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

Az utobbi napokban nem piszkaltalak, ugy latom hiba volt :evil:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 5)

Éppen ideje,hogy egy kis borsot törjek a duda orrod alá  !


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 5)

:evil: Szegyeld magad


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 15)

:shock: Attól vársz szégyenérzetet, aki a kabátját nyitogatja kiskorú nőstény mosómedvék előtt ? :evil:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 15)

Mint a villám, úgy reagáltál a Csöcsi nyekergésére....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 15)

Ez igaz :evil: Azota van a mosomaciknak monoklijuk :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 15)

Laci írta:


> Mint a villám, úgy reagáltál a Csöcsi nyekergésére....


Mert ez a progi a nagy szünet óta nem jelzi, hogy ha valaki beírt. De most már éberen figyelem, hogy ha itt vagy. :twisted:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 15)

Nálam jelzi ....***


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 15)

Nálam jelzi ....***


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 15)

Mit komolytalankodsz itt :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 15)

Efike mindenkinel sarga lapma villog csak nalad nem. Esetleg a profilba nem allitottal el valamit?


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 15)

Sárga lámpa nálam is kigyullad, de ha válaszolok és visszatérek, utána már nem jelez. Vagy ha beütöm a utolsó látogatás óta történt bejegyzéseket, akkor kijelzi, az első megtekintése után már azt jelzi ki, hogy 0. A profilban nem tudok semmi ilyen beállítást csinálni.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 15)

Ugyetlen vagy :shock:


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 26)

Sziasztok!
Valami nagy gáz lehet a gépemmel, ugyanis csak a tizedik újraindítás után indul el a Windows. 
Azt írja ki a gép, hogy "A Windows nem indítható, mert az alábbi fájl hibás, vagy nem található: System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys"

Most mit csináljak? :???:
Újra kellene telepíteni a Windowst? Megvan még a telepítő CD-m, de lövésem sincs hogy kell csinálni...


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 26)

Judit írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Valami nagy gáz lehet a gépemmel, ugyanis csak a tizedik újraindítás után indul el a Windows.
> Azt írja ki a gép, hogy "A Windows nem indítható, mert az alábbi fájl hibás, vagy nem található: System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys"
> 
> ...



Bizony ez lenne a legegyszerubb...(ujratelepites)


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 26)

Judit írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Valami nagy gáz lehet a gépemmel, ugyanis csak a tizedik újraindítás után indul el a Windows.
> Azt írja ki a gép, hogy "A Windows nem indítható, mert az alábbi fájl hibás, vagy nem található: System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys"
> 
> ...


szerintem vagy egy vírust kaptál, vagy valamit töröltél amit nem kellett volna!
indítsd újra a gépedet, és mielőtt felbootolna, nyomd meg az esc-t. fel fog ajánlani egy csomó lehetőséget, ha jól emlékszem van egy olyasmi parancs, hogy a windows legutolsó működő indítása, vagy valami ilyesmi. a le fel nyilakkal menj rá, és nyomj egy entert. ha működik utána csinálj egy vírusírtást, ha van írtód! ha nem megy, akkor várd meg a goyot, mert én csak a parkettás vagyok!!!


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 26)

goyo írta:


> Bizony ez lenne a legegyszerubb...(ujratelepites)


Ettől tartottam...


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 26)

köllött emlegetnem! ez a nap is szépen indul!


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 26)

mikigyerek írta:


> szerintem vagy egy vírust kaptál, vagy valamit töröltél amit nem kellett volna!
> indítsd újra a gépedet, és mielőtt felbootolna, nyomd meg az esc-t. fel fog ajánlani egy csomó lehetőséget, ha jól emlékszem van egy olyasmi parancs, hogy a windows legutolsó működő indítása, vagy valami ilyesmi. a le fel nyilakkal menj rá, és nyomj egy entert. ha működik utána csinálj egy vírusírtást, ha van írtód! ha nem megy, akkor várd meg a goyot, mert én csak a parkettás vagyok!!!


A héten történt olyan, hogy a munkából hazaérve bekapcsoltam a gépet és olyan volt, mintha nem is az én gépem lett volna. Minden visszaállt egy eredeti állapotba. Régi háttér volt, a Skype, a Messenger, a Total Commander...minden eltünt. Mindent újra kellet raknom. Akkor csináltam egy rendszervisszaállítást, de nem sikerült.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 26)

mikigyerek írta:


> köllött emlegetnem! ez a nap is szépen indul!





Mikigyerek...az ntfs.sys-t sajnos nem hozza vissza az utolso mukodo lehetoseg (F8-at kell nyomni hozza, de majdnem eltalaltad...)


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 26)

goyo írta:


> Mikigyerek...az ntfs.sys-t sajnos nem hozza vissza az utolso mukodo lehetoseg (F8-at kell nyomni hozza, de majdnem eltalaltad...)


most akkor mit nyomjak?8)


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 26)

goyo írta:


> Mikigyerek...az ntfs.sys-t sajnos nem hozza vissza az utolso mukodo lehetoseg (F8-at kell nyomni hozza, de majdnem eltalaltad...)


és az mitől tűnik el? vírus?


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 26)

Judit írta:


> most akkor mit nyomjak?8)



Azt hiszem nekem kellene nyomnom...


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 26)

mikigyerek írta:


> és az mitől tűnik el? vírus?



Igen, vagy virus, vagy sector hibas hard-drive (winchester)...
Az utobbi a rosszabb, mert ha ujratelepited megint csinalhatja...


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 26)

goyo írta:


> Azt hiszem nekem kellene nyomnom...


....az F8-at?


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 26)

A vírusírtóm egyébként nem jelzett, hogy bekaptam volna egy vírust, úgyhogy nem tudom mi a fene történt.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 26)

Judit írta:


> ....az F8-at?



igen! vezér G2; F8. sakk és matt!


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 26)

Judit írta:


> ....az F8-at?



Az F8 itt nem segit...ujra kellene telepiteni...de elotte en ellenoriznem a hard-drive eppseget, ehhez meg kellene egy specialis boot cd amelyel egy menetben a virusokat is meg lehetne nezni...ezeket a lepeseket leirni napokig tartana...viszont aki mar csinalt ilyet, max. 1 ora...


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 26)

mikigyerek írta:


> igen! vezér G2; F8. sakk és matt!


szóval mattot kapott a gépem?


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 26)

goyo! szeged nincs olyan messze!


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 26)

goyo írta:


> Az F8 itt nem segit...ujra kellene telepiteni...de elotte en ellenoriznem a hard-drive eppseget, ehhez meg kellene egy specialis boot cd amelyel egy menetben a virusokat is meg lehetne nezni...ezeket a lepeseket leirni napokig tartana...viszont aki mar csinalt ilyet, max. 1 ora...



Akkor nem marad már hátra, mint bekapcsolva hagyom a gépemet, most legalább megy.


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 26)

Judit írta:


> Akkor nem marad már hátra, mint bekapcsolva hagyom a gépemet, most legalább megy.


Helyes döntés! és szimpatikus.


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 26)

Dejavu írta:


> Helyes döntés! és szimpatikus.


női megoldás


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 26)

mikigyerek írta:


> goyo! szeged nincs olyan messze!



Nincs...ha privatban kapom nem is lett volna baj...de Efike mar becelzott a rossz idokre tartogatott muholdas nyomkoveto raketajaval....


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

Tarts ki Judit, nemsokára megyek és együtt nem csinálunk vele semmit.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 26)

Judit írta:


> Akkor nem marad már hátra, mint bekapcsolva hagyom a gépemet, most legalább megy.



En is ezt tennem


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 26)

goyo írta:


> Nincs...ha privatban kapom nem is lett volna baj...de Efike mar becelzott a rossz idokre tartogatott muholdas nyomkoveto raketajaval....


 
Még senki nem vágta el annak az elvetemült kandúrnak a hintakötelét?


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 26)

Csillag írta:


> Tarts ki Judit, nemsokára megyek és együtt nem csinálunk vele semmit.


Igazad van Csillag, a gép jól lesz söröskorsó tartónak...


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 26)

Judit írta:


> most akkor mit nyomjak?8)


 
format c:
Oszt enter.


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 26)

Azt hiszem kiírom a fontos dolgokat CD-re. Ha nem jelentkeznék huzamosabb ideig, akkor mégiscsak elszállt a gépem. :| Sziasztok.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

Judit írta:


> Igazad van Csillag, a gép jól lesz söröskorsó tartónak...


Alátétnek egy kicsit nehéz lesz, de majdcsak elboldogulunk valahogy


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 26)

Csillag írta:


> Alátétnek egy kicsit nehéz lesz, de majdcsak elboldogulunk valahogy


 
A Cd meghajtó meg kávéscsésze tartónak.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

Sztyopa írta:


> A Cd meghajtó meg kávéscsésze tartónak.


Sztyopa drága, a te ötleteid kiválóak


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 26)

Csillag írta:


> Sztyopa drága, a te ötleteid kiválóak


 
Há persze én is úgy hallottam.
Tisztelt felhasználó bement a számítógép szaküzletbe, hogy két hete vásárolt gépéről letört a kávéscsészetartó.
Hosszas faggatás után kiderült, hogy a cd meghajtó lemezbehúzó részét használta kávéscsésze tartónak.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

Felétek ilyen mókás emberek laknak? Ez jó


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 26)

Szia Teve!


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 26)

Csillag írta:


> Alátétnek egy kicsit nehéz lesz, de majdcsak elboldogulunk valahogy


Úgy néz ki, mégsem lesz alátét a gépből mert meg lett javítva!!!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

Judit írta:


> Úgy néz ki, mégsem lesz alátét a gépből mert meg lett javítva!!!


Hurrá, ügyes vagy, akkor majd keresünk másik alátétet.


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 26)

Csillag írta:


> Hurrá, ügyes vagy, akkor majd keresünk másik alátétet.


Nem én voltam az ügyes, hanem aki segített.


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 26)

Csillag! Kénytelenek leszünk hagyományos poháralátétet használni...:777:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 26)

Judit írta:


> Csillag! Kénytelenek leszünk hagyományos poháralátétet használni...:777:


Egye fene, jó lesz az nekünk.:777:


----------



## Tuláliber (2006 Augusztus 26)

Mi is "betegek voltunk" egy ideig a "kicsivel" . Nem baj - közben kiolvastam egy könyvet : )


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 26)

Judit írta:


> Úgy néz ki, mégsem lesz alátét a gépből mert meg lett javítva!!!


Szia Judit ! 
Ha egy gépet már javítani sem érdemes, akkor át kell alakítani, pld. így :
-


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

*S.o.s*

Sziasztok!
Rettenetesen lelassult laptop-om.Vírus nincs rajt, a "c "meghajtó sincs tele.Mit kezdjek vele? Nem szeretném alátétnek használni!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

Probald defregmentalni

Kontrol panel, performenc es maintenance, Rearange items on your hard disc to make programs run fester.


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

csocsike írta:


> Probald defregmentalni


Ezen már túl vagyok. Nem segít!Más ötlet?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

csocsike írta:


> Probald defregmentalni
> 
> Kontrol panel, performenc es maintenance, Rearange items on your hard disc to make programs run fester.




ezt.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

myszty írta:


> Az mit takar?Mit csináljak?


 
Töredezettség mentesítés


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

óvónéni írta:


> Töredezettség mentesítés


Köszi, rájöttem.De azt rendszeresen megteszem mindegyik gépen.A laptopon nem segít.Mivel próbálkozzak még?


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

csocsike írta:


> ezt.


A hely felszabadítása a merevlemezen sem gyorsít rajta.Fogalmam sincs mi baja lehet?!
Segítsetek!
Csatolás megtekintése 22320


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 27)

Az Alt-Ctrl-Del billentyűk megnyomásával kiugrik a Windows Task Manager. Válaszd a Processes tabulátort, az egér kurzorját told az User Name -re és klikkelj. Ekkor sorbaszedi mindazon applikációkat, amiket te, vagy helyedben és akaratod ellenére valaki ( vagy valami program ) telepített. Nézd meg a Mem Usage oszlopban, hogy ezek közül melyik a emészti a legtöbb memoriát és ha úgy látod, hogy ehhez semmi közöd, ezt nem akartad, akkor jelöld ki és az End Process gombbal távolitsd el.
Következő lépésben nyomd meg a Start gombot és válaszd a Run menüpontot. Egy ablakot fogsz kapni, a szövegmezőbe írd be, hogy *msconfig* és nézd meg, hogy milyen alkalmazás van ott,(Services tabulator) amelyiket szeretnéd, ha nem indulna automatikusan a Windows betöltődésekor. A kockára való klikkeléssel távolitsd el a pipát és OK gombbal szálj ki. Lehet, hogy restartot kér a rendszer.
Lehet viszont az is, hogy az antivirusprogid automatikusan a háttérben lázas keresésbe kezdett. 
Elképzelhető az is, hogy a virtuális memoriád kevesebb, mint ami az eredeti beállitásban szerepel, habár ez drasztikus lassulást nem okoz.


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 27)

Pixi írta:


> Szia Judit !
> Ha egy gépet már javítani sem érdemes, akkor át kell alakítani, pld. így :
> -


Pixi, nekem egy új vasaló kellene, mert a régi múlt héten leégett...:4:


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 27)

myszty írta:


> Köszi, rájöttem.De azt rendszeresen megteszem mindegyik gépen.A laptopon nem segít.Mivel próbálkozzak még?


 
Kalapács?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

Sztyopa írta:


> Kalapács?


Sztyopa, kezdel te is nagyon segítőkész lenni


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 27)

Csillag írta:


> Sztyopa, kezdel te is nagyon segítőkész lenni


 
Drága kicsicsillag én mindég az vótam.


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

Sztyopa írta:


> Kalapács?


Már gondoltam én is rá, mivel nagyon bosszantó amikor órákig tart valami.
De sajnálnám a kalapácsot!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

Sztyopa írta:


> Drága kicsicsillag én mindég az vótam.


Én meg azt hittem, hogy itt ragadt rád


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 27)

myszty írta:


> Már gondoltam én is rá, mivel nagyon bosszantó amikor órákig tart valami.
> De sajnálnám a kalapácsot!


Kicsit feljebb kezdd az olvasást


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

Efike írta:


> Az Alt-Ctrl-Del billentyűk megnyomásával kiugrik a Windows Task Manager. Válaszd a Processes tabulátort, az egér kurzorját told az User Name -re és klikkelj. Ekkor sorbaszedi mindazon applikációkat, amiket te, vagy helyedben és akaratod ellenére valaki ( vagy valami program ) telepített. Nézd meg a Mem Usage oszlopban, hogy ezek közül melyik a emészti a legtöbb memoriát és ha úgy látod, hogy ehhez semmi közöd, ezt nem akartad, akkor jelöld ki és az End Process gombbal távolitsd el.
> Következő lépésben nyomd meg a Start gombot és válaszd a Run menüpontot. Egy ablakot fogsz kapni, a szövegmezőbe írd be, hogy *msconfig* és nézd meg, hogy milyen alkalmazás van ott,(Services tabulator) amelyiket szeretnéd, ha nem indulna automatikusan a Windows betöltődésekor. A kockára való klikkeléssel távolitsd el a pipát és OK gombbal szálj ki. Lehet, hogy restartot kér a rendszer.
> Lehet viszont az is, hogy az antivirusprogid automatikusan a háttérben lázas keresésbe kezdett.
> Elképzelhető az is, hogy a virtuális memoriád kevesebb, mint ami az eredeti beállitásban szerepel, habár ez drasztikus lassulást nem okoz.


Csatolás megtekintése 22331
Köszi, megtettem, de nem igazán segített rajtam.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 27)

Akkor nincs más megoldás, mint 
Start - My Computer - bal egérgombbal a legördülő menűből a Properties, Hardware tabulátor, Device Manager gomb és mondd meg nekem, hogy látsz-e sárga jelet.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 27)

Azannyát,egy téma amihez nem tudok hozzá szólni.Na,kifogtatok rajtam


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 27)

tibi írta:


> Azannyát,egy téma amihez nem tudok hozzá szólni.Na,kifogtatok rajtam


Szólj hozzá nyugodtan, csak kérdezz ! Elrontjuk a te számítógéped is.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

Efike írta:


> Szólj hozzá nyugodtan, csak kérdezz ! Elrontjuk a te számítógéped is.


 
Ne strapáld magad Efike! Tibi, mint a villám, csak becsapott és már máshol tart terepszemlét. Ha megjelenik, mindenki fedezékbe vonul.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 27)

óvónéni írta:


> Ne strapáld magad Efike! Tibi, mint a villám, csak becsapott és már máshol tart terepszemlét. Ha megjelenik, mindenki fedezékbe vonul.


Biztosan meglátta, hogy a lábaidnál hever sasocska és nem mert odamenni.


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 27)

Efike írta:


> Akkor nincs más megoldás, mint
> Start - My Computer - bal egérgombbal a legördülő menűből a Properties, Hardware tabulátor, Device Manager gomb és mondd meg nekem, hogy látsz-e sárga jelet.


Vigyázzatok Efikével, mert ha rabbiképzőbe is járt, addig lesz még újabb ötlete, amig az utolsó kacsa is meg nem döglött ... (ez egy alapvicc  )


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 27)

Efike írta:


> Biztosan meglátta, hogy a lábaidnál hever sasocska és nem mert odamenni.


 
A mindenit! Lehet, hogy a Tibi vágott bele, és csak a villámcsapástól landolt a lábaimnál?!


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

allegro írta:


> Vigyázzatok Efikével, mert ha rabbiképzőbe is járt, addig lesz még újabb ötlete, amig az utolsó kacsa is meg nem döglött ... (ez egy alapvicc  )


Persze ,az egér nyugodtan ficánkolhat egy ilyen kényes kandurtól.Osztja is a tanácsokat , hogy ilyen katt meg olyan klikk az egérrel,ide gördülj,oda gurulj az egérrel...Néha az az érzésem ,hogy ez a cica csak egy jelmez,valójában Egérország Őfelsége esett bele a hálónkba


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

Remélem valaki használható ötletet is tud.Addig is egészségetekre!
Csatolás megtekintése 22350


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 27)

myszty írta:


> Remélem valaki használható ötletet is tud.Addig is egészségetekre!
> Csatolás megtekintése 22350


ez


----------



## myszty (2006 Augusztus 27)

Efike írta:


> ez


Köszi Efike!
De ez sem segít.Nincs sárga jel!!


----------



## invasio (2006 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok.
Új tag vagyok még, de informatikus. Ha gondotok van, kérdezzetek...


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 29)

invasio írta:


> Sziasztok.
> Új tag vagyok még, de informatikus. Ha gondotok van, kérdezzetek...



Szia, en kerdeznek...
Ez egy RHEL4 szerver, es ennek a forumnak az egyik sql lekerdezese neha lerantja az apache-t (van mikor csak naponta egyszer, neha joval tobbszor). A log fileokbol nem derul ki semmi...Te hogy allnal neki a diagnosztikanak ?


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 29)

Ebből én ezt értem:
Blablablablaba!


----------



## ttimeea (2006 Augusztus 29)

akkor már 2-en vagyunk


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 29)

goyo írta:


> Szia, en kerdeznek...
> Ez egy RHEL4 szerver, es ennek a forumnak az egyik sql lekerdezese neha lerantja az apache-t (van mikor csak naponta egyszer, neha joval tobbszor). A log fileokbol nem derul ki semmi...Te hogy allnal neki a diagnosztikanak ?


jó vagy öcsém! egyébként, ha bármi leránt egy apacsot, akkor csak winnetou segíthet! ez egyébként, még a log fileokból is kiderül! uff!


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 29)

myszty írta:


> Köszi Efike!
> De ez sem segít.Nincs sárga jel!!


Ha látnám, akkor tudnék mit csinálni, de így távgyógyászként :lol: Próbáld megszerezni a Norton SystemWorks progiját és abból indítsd a WinDoctor-t. Az kihajigálja a felesleges, nem működő de a Windows működését jelentősen lassító fájlokat. Van más megoldás is a jv16 PowerTools, 1,54 MB, van magyar felülete is. Igaz fizetős, de mire letiltaná magát, meg tudod oldani a problémát. Ha ez sem segít, akkor pucold a gépet ecetes baltával.


----------



## invasio (2006 Augusztus 29)

Hm. Kemény dió! Sajnos pillanatnyilag a saját szerverünkel sem vagyunk kibékülve, ez is elszáll néha deadlock-al.
Most készülünk szervert cserélni...


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 29)

invasio írta:


> Hm. Kemény dió! Sajnos pillanatnyilag a saját szerverünkel sem vagyunk kibékülve, ez is elszáll néha deadlock-al.
> Most készülünk szervert cserélni...



Azt hittem tudsz segiteni... 

(Csak poenkodok...ne vedd komolyan...)


----------



## bud (2006 Szeptember 1)

Nem szeretek újként új topicokat nyitni és mivel tényleg béna vagyok itt teszem fel a kérdésem. RSS hírolvasót keresek ami
-kijelzi az új hír vagy post dátumát
-jelzi, hogy olvastam-e már
-van rajta watchlist (popuppal jelzi az új olvasnivalót)
-firefoxba beépül vagy rendszergazdai jogok nélkül telepíthető (nem ragaszkodik a program files könyvtárhoz)

Köszönöm

bUd


----------



## Kismargit (2006 Szeptember 1)

Én tudom mi a gond! 
RELATIVITÁS!
Nem a gép lassú, hanem te vagy nagyon türelmetlen. KITARTÁS!


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 1)

bud írta:


> Nem szeretek újként új topicokat nyitni és mivel tényleg béna vagyok itt teszem fel a kérdésem. RSS hírolvasót keresek ami
> -kijelzi az új hír vagy post dátumát
> -jelzi, hogy olvastam-e már
> -van rajta watchlist (popuppal jelzi az új olvasnivalót)
> ...



En mas hirolvasot hasznalok (egy Trillianba epulot), de a fenti kovetelmenyeknek ez a firefox kiegeszites kb. megfelelhet (az biztos, hogy sokan hasznaljak):
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/424/


----------



## bud (2006 Szeptember 1)

Köszönöm a gyors választ
Ezt használom most és két dolog hiányzik belőle a dátum meg a pupup. Vagy ugyan egy felcsúscó kis ablak de ha épp nem a monitort nézem lemaradok, felbukkan el is tűnik. Amúgy nagyon klassz kis beépülő modul csak én vagyok telhetetlen


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Október 6)

bud írta:


> Nem szeretek újként új topicokat nyitni és mivel tényleg béna vagyok itt teszem fel a kérdésem. RSS hírolvasót keresek ami
> -kijelzi az új hír vagy post dátumát
> -jelzi, hogy olvastam-e már
> -van rajta watchlist (popuppal jelzi az új olvasnivalót)
> ...



http://rss.lap.hu/


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

Verzarka írta:


> http://rss.lap.hu/


 
Én a Maxthon browserrel szörfözök. Ennek van beépített rss hírolvasója. Expolere motorú, kis progi, mégis rengeteg funkcióval. Pluginokkal plus bővíthető. Amikor felmész egy oldalra egyből jelzi, hogy rss található rajta, mit kezdjen vele. /kikapcsolható, ha nem kell../

http://maxthon.com/ innen letölthető.


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 7)

goyo írta:


> Szia, en kerdeznek...
> Ez egy RHEL4 szerver, es ennek a forumnak az egyik sql lekerdezese neha lerantja az apache-t (van mikor csak naponta egyszer, neha joval tobbszor). A log fileokbol nem derul ki semmi...Te hogy allnal neki a diagnosztikanak ?


 

ha jól értelmezem, van egy RedHat serveretek, ahol Apache fut, és valamilyen SQL adatbázis kezelő. Ezeket a progikat a szolgáltató, vagy ti telepítettétek? Értem ez alatt, hogy saját, vagy bérelt a server? A fórum milyen distribution? Milyen motor hajtja? melyik verzió?


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 12)

Egyik fórumon sem látom a mások által berakott képeket (pl Vancouver képek) ennek mi lehet az oka?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 12)

cszsm írta:


> Egyik fórumon sem látom a mások által berakott képeket (pl Vancouver képek) ennek mi lehet az oka?


 

Mar valaszoltam


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 12)

csocsike írta:


> Mar valaszoltam


 
Megneztem, koszonom. Akkor en nem is vagyok bena! Hurra!


----------



## gnomnome (2006 December 1)

Szervusz GoyoHa csak néha rántja le a servert, akkor elvileg az sql lekérdezés szintaktikája jó.A log fáljba csak akkor ír a szerver, ha eljut odáig, hogy értelmezni tudja a hibát.Ha már előtte elpatkol akkor nincs hibajelzés. Az sql lekérdezéseket viszont az adatbázismotor minden egyes futtatásnál optimalizálni próbálja.Ezek nem egyforma futtatási folyamatot jelentenek. ÖSszetett sql utasításnál nem lehet előre meghatározni, hogy melyik részművelet mikor zajlik. Feltételezem hogy összetett sql utasításrol van szó ha nem, dobd ki az adatbázismotort Ha összetett utasításról van szó, akkor egyes esetekben az optimalizálás nem teljesen sikeres, és kifut a gép a az erőforrásból (resourcebol) főleg egy nagyobb számú kérés esetén.Ez az alábbi módszert szoktam alkalmazni, persze hogy ez Nálad beválik próba kérdése.Az SQL utasítást nem egybe adom meg hanem összerakom:sqltxt=''sqltxt=sqltxt+'select a,b,c';sqltxt=sqltxt+'from x,y,z';sqltxt=sqltxt+'where azonosito>"0"';(ez egy banális feltétel ami minden érvényes tételnél igaz azért hogy a továbbiakbol hibejelzés nélkül kommentezhessek)sqltxt=sqltxt+'and feltétel1';sqltxt=sqltxt+'and feltétel2';sqltxt=sqltxt+'and feltétel3';sqltxt=sqltxt+'group by a ';stb stbA részekből összerakott sqlből apránként kikommentezek egy egy tételt úgy hogy a megmaradt lekérdezés szintaktikájaazért érvényes sql utasítás legyen.Igy megtalálom azt a részutasítást amely ha nincs benne még stabil a működés, de ha benne van, már baj okoz.ekkor átfogalmazom az SQL-tA kerdéses SQL részt máshova rakom, pl megváltoztatom a feltételek sorrendjét vagy más mezőt figyelek(pld nem a hosszú névre figyelek hogy men üres-e hanem az ügyfélkódra).Ha ezek nem hoznak eredmény, még mindig van egy varázspálca..Két vagy több egyszerűbb részre bontom az sql utasítást, és letárolom a köztes eredményt.Az első utasitás tehát egy rövid művelet amitől a gép nem hal meg, és előállít egy részeredményt.Ekkor az első utasítás befejeződik felszabadítja az erőforrást.A második már az első ideiglenes táblájábol olvas és előállitja a második ideiglenes táblátaz utolsó előállítja a végeredményt.Pl AZ elképzelt "összetett" utasitás:Select felhasznaloknev,temanev,ev,ho from felhasznalok,temak where ev=2000 and ho=12.felbontva:Select felhasznaloknev,temanev,ev,ho from felhasznalok,temak where ev=2000 into file ideiglenes1.Select felhasznalok,temak from idegiglenes1 where ho=12.Ezeket a tachnikákat Te biztos tudod, csak legfeljebb nem gondoltad így át, de az is lehet hogy nálad valami más tényező is lehet ...Mindenesetre, ahogy a belépőszövegemből látod, szívesen adok tanácsot, na persze a kecskére Neked kell vigyáznodÜdv:gnomnome


----------



## myszty (2006 December 19)

Sziasztok!
Segítség kéne.Szóval megborult a "c" meghajtón a windows és újra kellett telepítenem.A "d" partíció megmaradt de nem férek hozzá bizonyos dokumentumokhoz, mivel nincs hozzá jogosultságom.(titkosítva voltak)
így a kulcsok elvesztek.(és a felhasználói jogok kiosztása nem segít)
Van-e valakinek ötlete, vagy mondjak le ezekről a dokumentumokról?Remélem nem, mivel rengeteg munkám veszne kárba.
S.O.S!!!


----------



## lackovar (2007 Február 1)

Fájl vagy mappa titkosítása

Nyissa meg a Windows Intéző alkalmazást.
Kattintson jobb gombbal a titkosítani kívánt fájlra vagy mappára, majd kattintson a *Tulajdonságok* parancsra.
Az *Általános* lapon kattintson a *Speciális* gombra.
Jelölje be a *Tartalom titkosítása az adatvédelem érdekében* jelölőnégyzetet.
 Megjegyzés

A Windows Intéző indításához kattintson a *Start* menüre, mutasson a *Programok*, majd a *Kellékek* pontra, végül kattintson a *Windows Intéző* parancsra.
Csak az NTFS fájlrendszerű kötetekben titkosíthatók a fájlok és a mappák.
A tömörített fájlok és mappák nem titkosíthatók. Ha titkosít egy tömörített fájlt vagy mappát, a rendszer kibontja azt.
A Rendszer attribútummal rendelkező fájlok és a rendszergyökér mappában található fájlok nem titkosíthatók.
Fájl titkosításakor a rendszer megkérdezi, hogy a fájlt tartalmazó mappát is titkosítani szeretné-e a felhasználó. Ha igen, akkor a jövőben a mappához hozzáadott fájlokat és almappákat automatikusan titkosítja a rendszer.
Mappa titkosításakor a rendszer megkérdezi, hogy titkosítsa-e a mappán belüli fájlokat és almappákat is. Ha igen, akkor a rendszer titkosítja a mappában jelenleg található összes fájlt és almappát, valamint a mappához ezt követően hozzáadott minden fájlt és almappát. Ha csak a mappa titkosítását választja, akkor a rendszer nem titkosítja a benne található fájlokat és almappákat. Ezt követően azonban a rendszer minden újonnan hozzáadott fájlt és almappát titkosít.
Próbáld meg itt feloldani..


----------



## yorkiki (2007 Február 1)

*myszty*



myszty írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Segítség kéne.Szóval megborult a "c" meghajtón a windows és újra kellett telepítenem.A "d" partíció megmaradt de nem férek hozzá bizonyos dokumentumokhoz, mivel nincs hozzá jogosultságom.(titkosítva voltak)
> így a kulcsok elvesztek.(és a felhasználói jogok kiosztása nem segít)
> Van-e valakinek ötlete, vagy mondjak le ezekről a dokumentumokról?Remélem nem, mivel rengeteg munkám veszne kárba.
> S.O.S!!!



Szia kedves Myszty!
Nem vagyok nagy tudora a dolgoknak, de úgy hallottam, hogy ilyenkor elvesznek ezek a doksik.

yorkiki


----------



## myszty (2007 Február 1)

yorkiki írta:


> Szia kedves Myszty!
> Nem vagyok nagy tudora a dolgoknak, de úgy hallottam, hogy ilyenkor elvesznek ezek a doksik.
> 
> yorkiki



Azt hiszem én is.Már lemondtam róla, hogy visszatudom hozni az adatokat.
De azért köszi mindenkinek aki segíteni próbált!


----------



## levelem (2007 Február 7)

myszty írta:


> Azt hiszem én is.Már lemondtam róla, hogy visszatudom hozni az adatokat.
> De azért köszi mindenkinek aki segíteni próbált!


Ha a C documents and settings-ben voltak a doksik, akkor azok az újra telepítéssel elvesznek (+minden egyébb felhasználóhoz rendelt mappa tartalom). Ha csak frissítettél op. rendszert, akkor megtartja megtartja.


----------



## levelem (2007 Február 7)

levelem írta:


> Ha a C documents and settings-ben voltak a doksik, akkor azok az újra telepítéssel elvesznek (+minden egyébb felhasználóhoz rendelt mappa tartalom). Ha csak frissítettél op. rendszert, akkor megtartja megtartja.


Bocs, egy "megtartja" is elég lesz.


----------



## medved (2007 Február 8)

myszty írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Segítség kéne.Szóval megborult a "c" meghajtón a windows és újra kellett telepítenem.A "d" partíció megmaradt de nem férek hozzá bizonyos dokumentumokhoz, mivel nincs hozzá jogosultságom.(titkosítva voltak)
> így a kulcsok elvesztek.(és a felhasználói jogok kiosztása nem segít)
> Van-e valakinek ötlete, vagy mondjak le ezekről a dokumentumokról?Remélem nem, mivel rengeteg munkám veszne kárba.
> S.O.S!!!


 
Szia myszty!

Én sem használtam még titkosítást, de erről a következőt találtam:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308993/hu

Próbálgasd végig az itt leírtakat, ha nem megy akkor

sajna úgy néz ki, hogy egy teljesen új telepítést csináltál és akkor ugrottak a d: titkosított cuccai is.

Legközelebb csak windows helyreállítást csináljál, vagy a teljes telepítés előtt gondoskodj, az ilyen fájlok visszaállításáról, mentéséről!


----------



## berobika (2007 Március 7)

csocsike írta:


> En vagyok a hulye , minek erdeklodok :evil:


 

Egyetértek Veled!:4:


----------



## bolcsasz (2007 Április 4)

Erdeklodve tanul az ember


----------



## Swordy (2007 Szeptember 9)

minek bajlódtok windowsos titkosítással mikor vannak olyan progik, hogy pl.: FolderSecurity, stb...., ja és levelem-nek üzenem, hogy lehet újramódosítani a fórumba beírt üzeneteket, csók


----------



## berem (2009 Április 27)

Sziasztok,

Batorkodom a kovetkezo technikai kerdessel eloallni: :grin:

Van 1 HP pavilion dv5000-es gepem (a hatlapjan viszont DV5244EU szerepel, boltban vettem tehat igazi nem "hazilag" osszerakott gep) 1 giga (2X512MB) rammal.

ebben szeretnek most memoriat cserelni fejleszteni 2gigara, ehhez viszont tudnom kene milyen kell beletenni. Nem tudom DDR vagy DDR2 kell bele egyaltalan. Szerintetek?

Tovabba ugyanebben a gepemben szeretnem a 1 gigas merevlemezt is kicserelni nagyobb. Ebbol milyen kell, lehet beletenni?

Kerlek ha tudsz adj tanacsot hogy milyen kell hozza vagy/es hol kaphatok hozza a neten. Most Angliaban elek es itt vettem es hasznalom a gepemet is.
Koszonettel:

Berem


----------



## Bubuman (2009 Április 27)

Ez a HP gép ez egy notebook igaz? Mert a neten csak notbookokat találtam ilyen néven.


----------



## berem (2009 Április 28)

igen ez valoban egy HP notebook gep, ehhez szeretnek venni nagyobb merevlemezt es memoriat fejleszteni. esetleg ha van otleted hol lehetne talalni megkoszonnem.


----------



## sequence9 (2009 Április 28)

berem írta:


> igen ez valoban egy HP notebook gep, ehhez szeretnek venni nagyobb merevlemezt es memoriat fejleszteni. esetleg ha van otleted hol lehetne talalni megkoszonnem.



Szia!

Nos, a HP spec. lapja szerint (http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...58&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3213988&lang=en)
a gépben 2 db 512 DDR 333 MHz modul ketyeg, ergo már meg is van a válasz. Az adatlap azt is jelzi, hogy max. 2GB-t kezel a gép, azaz max. két db 1GB DDR modult lehet belebiggyeszteni. A merevlemez így ránézésre normál IDE csatolású, vagyis NEM SATA, ilyen kell venned, a lényeg, hogy 2,5" (notebook méret) legyen. Érdemes a fogyasztásról tájékozódni a kereskedőnél, nehogy meglepetés érjen, ha hamarabb lecuppogja az aksit.

asszem ennyi.



Kellemes vásárlást!


----------



## vinmi (2009 Június 14)

*Everest*

Létezik egy kis programocska, Everest néven a netről letölthető.
Képes arra, hogy teljes körű infót kapj a gépről.
Üdv vinmi


----------



## averes (2009 Június 15)

Az Everest próbaverziója letölthető innen :
http://www.lavalys.com/products.php?ps=&page=11&dlid=38&lang=hu

Sok sikert !


----------



## averes (2009 Június 15)

berem !
Javaslom, hogy a fejlesztést bízzad egy HP-szervízre vagy hasonló cégre.
Egy notebook szétszedése nem egyszerű feladat. Persze nem is ördöngösség.
De gyakorlatlan kéz komoly károkat képes okozni !!!
A másik: a nagyobb merevlemezt értem, de a memória....az XP vidáman elfut az 1 Gigával. Ha Vista van a gépen, akkor lehetséges, hogy néha kevésnek bizonyul. Bár a rendszernek az is elég, de ha játszanál "komolyabb" játékokkal...akkor nem árt a 2 GB RAM.
sok sikert kívánok

ui: megnéztem a sequence9 által belinkelt oldalt.
A gépeden XP Home van eredetileg. Ennek bőven elegendő a stabil működéshez az 1 GB RAM. Persze, bővítheted, de érdemi teljesítmény-javulást nem fogsz érzékelni. A 100 Gigás HDD-t valóban érdemes nagyobbra cserélni.


----------



## porcelan (2009 Szeptember 11)

Segiiiitseg! Vista 2009 van a gepemen. Mint magyarazom a sracnak aki a gepem bugykoli amikor nem megy hogy kellen Word, Exel meg ilyenek...de nem erti hogy minek az nekem. A kerdesem az hogy milyen Office talal a Vista 2009 hez es honnan lehet azt beszerezni?


----------



## eszement (2009 Szeptember 12)

Milyen az a Vista2009? Olyan rendszer hivatalosan nem létezik. Valószínűleg valami vista feltúrbózva, ahhoz az office 2007 a megfelelő.


----------



## madzsi (2009 Szeptember 14)

Hallotam erről a Vista-ról ez egy házilag barkácsolt valami... Office 2007 program kell hozzá mindenképp!


----------



## gabi125 (2009 Szeptember 16)

Probalj meg letolteni egy linux live cd-t mindegy melyiket es azzal megnezni. Hatha ugy mukodik. A linux live cd latja a pendriveot is es cd-t- dvd-t tudsz irni es net is mukodik alatta. Igy valoszinu el tudod menteni a zeneidet.


----------



## MrJani (2009 Szeptember 18)

az a gond, hogy két féle vírusírtód van, mindig csak egynek szabad. azok egszerű: egymásra allergiásak, hatástalanítják egymást. egyiket töröld le.


----------



## MrJani (2009 Szeptember 18)

ezt még egy fentebbire választoltam*


----------



## Wook (2009 Október 17)

Gyerekek!
Ha valakinek kérdése van, az nem hülye, csak elismeri, hogy nem tud valamit. Ha válaszolok neki, úgy kéne tennem, hogy legyen esélye a megértéshez. Ha csak azt mutatom meg, hogy én hány számára ismeretlen szóval tudom elkápráztatni, attól káprázni fog ugyan, de okosodni nem.
Az viszont növelni fogja az önbizalmát, hogy nem egyedül ő hülye ezen a világon...


----------



## elke (2009 Október 17)

Nem érdekel hülyének néznek-e vagy sem. Ha kérdezek és segítséget adnak hálás vagyok, és ha nem értem a segítséget újra kérdezem addig míg a probléma meg nem oldódik. Ki a fenét érdekel hogy hülyének néznek ha megoldhatom azt ami nekem gond?:lol: Aki meg önnön tudásátol el van szállva az nem biztos hogy ahhoz is ért amihez én....nem számít, ha engem kérdeznek és tudok segítek:-D


----------



## porcelan (2009 Október 29)

Sziasztok! 
Annyi sok jo dolgot letoltottem amiert halas vagyok es ideje lenne valamit fel is tenni. A gond az, hogy scanerem meg nincs. Lehet valamit kezdeni egy digitalis fenykepezogeppel? ( foleg konyvekre gondolok)
Koszonom a valaszt.


----------



## dunyec (2009 Október 29)

Üdv!
A digitális fényképezőgépek nem igen alkalmasak erre. Rossz minőséget adnak, mert nem ilyen kis léptékre lettek tervezve. Egy nagyon jó géppel, nagyon jó fény- és egyébb beállításokkal(pl:fényképezőgép helyzete) talán el lehet érni jó minőséget, de ez elég macerás.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Október 30)

porcelan írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Annyi sok jo dolgot letoltottem amiert halas vagyok es ideje lenne valamit fel is tenni. A gond az, hogy scanerem meg nincs. Lehet valamit kezdeni egy digitalis fenykepezogeppel? ( foleg konyvekre gondolok)
> Koszonom a valaszt.



Egy 5 megapixeles felbontású kompakt fényképezőgéppel egy kb. A/4 méretű oldalról készített képen a viszonylag apró betűk is olvashatóak (legalább is kivehetőek), ha megfelelő fényviszonyok között készült a kép. Tehát minimum ekkora felbontás kell, ha egy A/4 körüli méretű oldalt egy fényképezésből akarsz letudni. 

Szerintem nem éri meg, mert túl sok időbe kerül. Ha lapolvasóval lapolvasol, az is sok idő tud lenni, de a fényképezőgépes megoldás még több időbe kerül. Ráadásul a fényképezőgépes "lapolvasásnál" az utómunka is sokkal több időt vesz igénybe. Tanulni ebből is lehet, úgyhogy, ha van rá időd, csináld csak.


----------



## Entelente (2009 Október 31)

én egy komolyabb géppel: Canon EOS 300D elég jó eredményeket értem el dokumentum-digitalizálás terén.


----------



## Lyna53 (2009 November 29)

Szeretném a segítségeteket kérni, mert én nem boldogulok. Van egy Acrobat Reader-ben küldött nyomtatványom amit ki szeretnék nyomtatni, de a nyomtatáskor csak kb A2-es méret jön le. A nagyítóval csak a monitoromon lesz nagyobb, de akkor sem nyomtat olvasható betűméretben A4 teljes nagyságban. Ja a fenti progiból 5.0 van a gépen és angol nyelvű. Lenne ebből több oldal, mert a hivatal ebben a formátumban küldte el és nekem kellene papírformában nyomtatva. 
A segítőnek előre is megköszönöm, hogy időt pazarol rám! 
Üdv.
Lyna53


----------



## sekeb (2009 December 31)

szerintem erre a telóm kamerája a legjobb megoldás


----------



## sekeb (2009 December 31)

mármin én összehasonlítottam a nokia 6020 és a hp m417 által készített képeket, közelre fényképezésben nyert a teló


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Január 1)

Lyna53 írta:


> Szeretném a segítségeteket kérni, mert én nem boldogulok. Van egy Acrobat Reader-ben küldött nyomtatványom amit ki szeretnék nyomtatni, de a nyomtatáskor csak kb A2-es méret jön le. A nagyítóval csak a monitoromon lesz nagyobb, de akkor sem nyomtat olvasható betűméretben A4 teljes nagyságban. Ja a fenti progiból 5.0 van a gépen és angol nyelvű. Lenne ebből több oldal, mert a hivatal ebben a formátumban küldte el és nekem kellene papírformában nyomtatva.
> A segítőnek előre is megköszönöm, hogy időt pazarol rám!
> Üdv.
> Lyna53



Mekkora a dokumentum mérete és milyen verziójú? A dokumentum tulajdonságainál lévő méretre és verzióra gondolok. Pl. _20,988 × 29,700 cm_ és _1.4 (Acrobat 5.x)_. 

Amikor kinyomtatod a dokumentumot, az hogyan néz ki? Tehát a kezedben lévő A/4-es oldalon hol és hogyan helyezkedik el a nyomtatott rész? 

A dokumentum szövege szövegként vagy képként van tárolva? Ezt onnan lehet tudni, hogy ha az Acrobat Readerben nagyítóval nagyítod a szöveget, a karakterek nem maradnak szépek, hanem csúnyák, fűrészfogasak és/vagy elmosottak lesznek. 

Az A/2 négyszer akkora, mint az A/4.


----------



## Palyika (2010 Január 4)

SZia!

Először is javasolnám az Adobe Reader frissítését a www.adobe.com oldalról. Teljesen ingyenes.
Nyomtatási képre kattintva hogyan néz ki a képe?
A nyomtatód alapértelmezett lapkimenete nincs A2-re állítva?
Elméletileg mikor nyomtatásra kattintassz, van egy olyan opció, hogy "Page Scaling". Itt be tudod állítani, hogy kihúzza-e az oldal méretére.


----------



## szitya19870711 (2010 Január 17)

tulterhelt a rendszer


----------



## peter.perjesi (2010 Január 20)

Adobe reader legujabb verzioja valszeg meg fogja oldani a problemat


----------



## exoduska (2010 Január 29)

Az én folderom sem muzsikált, de egy Szaki Dani kezelte és még ma sem műxik. Ennyit a szakemberekről..


----------



## exoduska (2010 Január 29)

Érdemesebb magamat képeznem és a fórumokat böngésznem. Rentábilisabb.


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 29)

Sziasztok!

Olyan kérdésem lenne, hogy szeretnék CD-t írni, de nem csak 14 számot szeretnék rávenni, hanem többet, pl:40-50-et. Mindegyik szám mp3 formátumban van meg. Mi a teendő? 

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## Lazarevics (2010 Január 29)

linduem21 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Olyan kérdésem lenne, hogy szeretnék CD-t írni, de nem csak 14 számot szeretnék rávenni, hanem többet, pl:40-50-et. Mindegyik szám mp3 formátumban van meg. Mi a teendő?
> 
> Üdv: Melinda


 
Az elso kerdes az hogy audio cd-kent, vagy mp3 formatumban akarod-e azt a cd-t megirni?

ha audio CD-t akasrz irni akkor perc korlat van, ha mp3 formátumot akkor pedig 650(700)MB helyed van


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 29)

Szia Lazarevics!

Mp3 formátumban szeretném megírni. Windows7-et használok ami tartalmaz Media Player-t. Csak húzzam oda a számokat az íráshoz, vagy kell még valamit csinálnom? Hasonló eset áll fenn a DVD írással is?

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## devnull (2010 Január 30)

linduem21 írta:


> Szia Lazarevics!
> 
> Mp3 formátumban szeretném megírni. Windows7-et használok ami tartalmaz Media Player-t. Csak húzzam oda a számokat az íráshoz, vagy kell még valamit csinálnom? Hasonló eset áll fenn a DVD írással is?
> 
> Üdv: Melinda



Sose használtam Media Playert CD íráshoz (az eddig elfogyasztott 2 DVD rom-omhoz kaptam Nerot)
Ha gyakrabban szeretnél DVD-t/CD-t írni, szerintem tegyél fel hozzá kényelmesebb programot (vannak ingyenesek is).

Én ugyan Vistás vagyok de:
belehúzod az ablakba az albumot,
az írás menüben kiválasztod az adatlemez formátumot, és az adathordozót (CD/DVD)
az albumra jobb gombbal kattintasz, és hozzáadod az írási listához
A jobb alsó sarokban elindítod az írást

vagy:
az írás ablakban jobb oldalra az Írási lista panelre húzod az írnivalókat.
Ha megvan a lista, akkor a jobb alsó sarokban elindítod az írást.

Praktikus először intézőben megnézni az albumok méreteit, összeadni, és úgy gazdálkodni, hogy ha már mp3 lemez, akkor legyen rajta anyag 
Ahogy az előttem szóló írta, a 650MB-os és a 700-as a két legelterjedtebb formátum. A sima (egyrétegű) DVD 4,7GB-os.


----------



## Lazarevics (2010 Január 30)

Vistas baratom, es a devnull hogy muxik a windowson?


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 30)

Sziasztok!

Köszönöm a segítséget!kiss
Szeretnék még kérdezni, hogy mit jelent ez:

"Azoknak tud nagyon hasznos lenni az ImgBurn, akik DVD formátumú képfájlokkal dolgoznak, vagy az iso formátumú filmekkel rendelkeznek és kiszeretnék azokat égetni. Számomra a legnagyobb előnye a programnak, hogy képes bemásolni, majd gyorsan kiégetni az adott DVD-ét."
Azért kérdezem, mert fel van telepítve ez a progi a gépemre, de idáig nem használtam még, most jártam utána a neten és ezt találtam. Használati utasítást is találtam hozzá, mert aki csinálta a gépem nem mondta el részletesen, mit hogyan kell csinálni. 
A ráégetés azt jelenti, hogy elmenti egyszerűen?
Az ISO pedig magát a képeket jelenti amik rajta vannak a cd/dvd-n?

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## signore (2010 Január 30)

Szia
A ráégetés tulajdonképpen a DVD-re történő kiírás.

A CD-kép a CD-n található információk pontos leírása egy hagyományos fájlban, ami például interneten továbbítható. A CD-író programok fel tudják használni ezeket egy igazi CD készítéséhez.
Egy jól megírt CD elérésekor nem szabad az .iso fájlnak látszania! Ehelyett különféle fájlokat és könyvtárakat kell látnod – a Debian CD esetén ezek között kell lennie egy „dists” könyvtárnak, illetve egy „README.html” fájlnak.
Az .iso formátum egy kicsit hasonlít egy .zip fájlra: más fájlokat és könyvtárakat tartalmaz, és csak ezek fognak megjelenni a kész CD-n. Egyes archiválóprogramok segítségével „ki lehet csomagolni” az .iso fájlokat. Ne használd ezt a lehetőséget arra, hogy a kicsomagolt fájlokból készíts CD-t! Az így megírt CD-ről nem fogod tudni betölteni a rendszert, mivel az .iso változat tartalmaz a rendszer betöltésével kapcsolatos információkat is, amik kicsomagoláskor elvesznek. Lejjebb elolvashatod, hogy hogyan készíthetsz jól működő CD-t a CD-kép segítségével Linux, Windows vagy MacOS rendszeren.

Idézet a debian.org-ról

Értelemszerűen esetedben a filmhez tartozó fájlok és az azokhoz tartozó információk vannak az xxx.iso fájlban.


----------



## R2D2Robi (2010 Január 30)

Szia!

A ráégetés azt jelenti, hogy felírni a lemezre. Mármint a CD/DVD író a lézerével rögzíti az adatokat a lemezre.

Az ISO ebben az esetben képfájlt jelent. Ezt úgy képzeld el, van egy CD lemezed, mintha lefényképeznéd a tartalmát, utána azt a fényképet egy üres lemezre felírva egy ugyanolyan tartalmú lemezt kapsz, mint amiről a fényképet csináltad.

Képfájlokat több programmal is lehet készíteni (Nero, IMGBurn, Alcohol120% stb.), ezeknek többfajta kiterjesztése lehet, ez a programtól függ (pl. ISO, MDF/MDS, BIN/CUE, NRG)

Igazából arra jó a képfájl, ha mondjuk egy lemezt le akarsz másolni egy másik lemezre, akkor az eredeti lemezről készül egy másolat (egy képfájl), ami a számítógépre kerül, utána beteszel egy üres lemezt és a képfájlt felírod rá, ezáltal lesz egy másolt, az eredetivel megegyező lemezed.

A képfájl a számítógépen azért is jó, mert CD/DVD emuláló programokkal (Pl. Alcohol120%, Daemon tools) ugyanúgy lehet használni, mintha a lemez be lenne téve a lejátszóba.
Tehát ha pl. van egy zenei CD-d, amit szeretnél hallgatni úgy, hogy beteszed a lemezt a számítógépben lévő CD lejátszóba, akkor helyette csinálhatod azt, hogy elmented a lemezt képfájlként, ez ott lesz majd akkor valamelyik mappádban, elindítod az emuláló programodat, azon belül felcsatolod (mount-olod) a képfájlt és láss csodát elindul a zenei albumod. A CD pörgetése nélkül tudod hallgatni...

Visszatérve az IMGBurn-re, avval is lehet írni adatlemezt, nemcsak képfájlt lehet vele készíteni illetve kiírni.
A menüben kiválasztod a write files/folders to disc (fájlok vagy mappák írása lemezre) és akkor össze tudod válogatni, hogy mi kerüljön majd a lemezre.

Én mondjuk jobban ajánlom a Nero nevű programot ilyen írásra vagy pedig az Easy CD-DA Extractor programot, amivel lehet pl. audio CD-ből konvertálni mp3-ra és vissza is, illetve hát mp3 (vagy más formátumú pl. losless /veszteség nélküli/) számokat, audio számokat kiírni lemezre, összerendezni a sorrendet.


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Január 30)

linduem21 írta:


> Szeretnék még kérdezni, hogy mit jelent ez:
> 
> "Azoknak tud nagyon hasznos lenni az ImgBurn, akik DVD formátumú képfájlokkal dolgoznak, vagy az iso formátumú filmekkel rendelkeznek és kiszeretnék azokat égetni. Számomra a legnagyobb előnye a programnak, hogy képes bemásolni, majd gyorsan kiégetni az adott DVD-ét."
> Azért kérdezem, mert fel van telepítve ez a progi a gépemre, de idáig nem használtam még, most jártam utána a neten és ezt találtam. Használati utasítást is találtam hozzá, mert aki csinálta a gépem nem mondta el részletesen, mit hogyan kell csinálni.
> A ráégetés azt jelenti, hogy elmenti egyszerűen?



Ráégetés = lemez írás. 



linduem21 írta:


> Az ISO pedig magát a képeket jelenti amik rajta vannak a cd/dvd-n?



A képfájl (pl. .ISO) egy olyan állomány, ami a lemezen lévő összes adatot magában foglalja. Beleértve például az állományokat vagy a lemez címkéjét. Egy tömörített állományhoz lehetne hasonlítani abból a szempontból, hogy egy állományban benne van egy egész könyvtár- és állománystruktúra. 

Vistaval alapból lehet CD-t írni (előfordulhat, hogy nem minden verzióval, nem tudom biztosan). Ha a Windows súgójában rákeresel a _cd írás_ kifejezésre, valószínűleg ott lesz a megoldás. Windows Media Playerrel (11-es verzió) úgy lehet CD-t írni, hogy rákattintasz az _Írás_ gombra, aztán az _Írás_ gomb alatti lapos gombra kattintasz és a menüben kiválasztod, hogy _adatlemezt_ szeretnél írni, majd a jobb oldalon megjelenő listába húzod (a Windows Media Playerből vagy pl. az Intézőből) az állományokat (csak a Windows Media Player által kezelhető állományok kerülnek a listába (egy zenei albumból pl. az MP3 formátumú zenék és a JPEG formátumú borítók, de pl. egy TXT szöveges állomány nem)).

---

Hárman is válaszoltunk.


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 31)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget és a felvilágosítást! Jó, hogy vannak ilyen segítő kész emberek! 

Üdv: Melindakiss


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Február 28)

Sziasztok!

Ismét hozzátok fordulok segítségért, lehet, hogy egy gagyi kérdéssel, de kérlek ne tépjétek a hajatokat miatta. Freemail-en keresztül hogyan tudok cd-t küldeni? 
Ha csatolt fájlként TC-rel összetömörítve, akkor azt mondja, hogy óriás levélben küldi el a mérete miatt. Ez így jó? Vagy hogyan?

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## signore (2010 Február 28)

Szia
Nem ismerem a freemail-t de valószínűleg jó.
Bár én a helyedben feltölteném a toldacuccot szerverére, sokkal biztosabb, hogy el is jut a címzetthez. Ha magán jellegű anyagról van szó, akár jelszóval is védheted. Az Egyéb beállítások alatt tudsz jelszót rendelni a fájlhoz.


----------



## Arabella72 (2011 Július 6)

sziasztok
Kérdésem lenne. Nem tudom jó helyre írok e? 
Szeretnék tömöríteni egy pdf file-t, de BÉNA vagyok. A neten keresgéltem utána, de nekem nem jön fel olyan adat, amit leírtak. 
Próbálkoztam , de a program meg sem kérdezi, hogy mennyi MB-ra szeretném tömöríteni. Leírná valaki, hogy mit tegyek?
Hálás köszönet.


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

*nem vagy béna*

Szia!

Bár én Mac-et használok, elég jól ismerem a windows-t is. A Winrar program elég jól használható, ha jól emlékszem még magyarul is megvan. 

http://letoltes.prim.hu/program/58947/ 

itt a link, elvileg minden le van írva benne. Kipróbálni sajnos nem tudom, nekem más programok vannak erre a célra.

Sok sikert és szép napot!


----------



## Arabella72 (2011 Július 6)

gypeti írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Bár én Mac-et használok, elég jól ismerem a windows-t is. A Winrar program elég jól használható, ha jól emlékszem még magyarul is megvan.
> 
> ...


 
Kedves gypeti!

Nem akarok és nem szeretnék visszaélni a türelmeddel, de ha már ilyen kedves vagy és válaszoltál a levelemre, akkor leírnám mi a gondom. WinRAR-om van a gépemen igaz a súgó az sajnos angol, és nem igazán értem. De a neten amit találtam számomra hansználhatatlan, mert ezt írja:
1. Keresse meg a tömöríteni kívánt fájlt vagy mappát.
2. Kattintson a jobb gombbal a fájlra vagy mappára, mutasson a *Küldés* menüpontra, majd kattintson a *Tömörített mappa* parancsra.
Létrejön egy új tömörített mappa. Az átnevezéséhez kattintson a jobb gombbal a mappára, ezután kattintson az *Átnevezés* gombra, majd írja be az új nevet.
a 2. pont után kezdődnek a gondok, mert ott nem jön fel nekem olyan, hogy Tömörített mappa, minden más van csak az nem.

Próbálkoztam már azzal, hogy a pdf.re ráklikkeltem egér jobb gombbal és hozzáadás az archívumhoz, tömörítés ebbe, abba, ilyenek, de ott sem kérdezte meg és nem is láttam sehol, hogy hány MB-ra akarom tömöríteni. 
A pdf.-em 51.1MB, de a bénaságommal a WinRAR 50MB-ra tömöríti, biztos nem jól állítok be valamit. 
Nagyon szeretném elküldeni itt a canadahun a Tanuljunk angolul fórumra az egyik lánynak ezt a pdf-t, mert én ott nagyon sok könyvet töltöttem le, szeretném honorálni a sok jót.
Örök hála és köszönet, ha továbbra is segítesz és van türelmed.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Július 6)

*Kedves Arabella!

Mivel Peti nincs (vagy csak később lesz), néhány gondolat, hogy tisztában légy a tömörítéssel:

Azt egyetlen tömörítő sem fogja megkérdezni, hogy hány MB-ra tömörítsen, ugyanis ez nem így műxik.
Van egy un. algoritmus (számítási mód), ami mentén az adott tömörítő feldolgozza tömörítendő fájlt.
Elhelyez egy "fejlécet" a tömörítés elé (hozzáértőknek tudom, hogy nem fejléc, de így érthetőbb) és ebből áll a tömörített fájl vagy ha több darabba tömörítem, akkor ebbe a "fejléc"-be még belekerül, hogy mekkora és hányadik darab.
No mármost, ha a tömörítendő fájl olyan, hogy nem lehet jól tömöríteni, ad abszurdum előfordulhat, hogy a tömörített fájl nagyobb lesz (a hozzátett fejléc miatt), mint az eredeti.
Hogy egy példát hozzak: ha a tömörítési mód az, hogy jelzem hány fekete pöttyöm van, aztán hány fehér, majd megint, akkor egy sakktáblát biztos nem fogok tudni tömöríteni, mert az ugye egymás után egy fekete, egy fehér és ennek a leírása 64 darab(mert ennyi négyzet van a táblán) plusz karaktert jelen minimum.
A tömörítés legegyszerűbb módja a winrarral az, ha rákattintasz a tömörítendő fájlra és jobb egérgomb (már, ha a winrar telepítve van) és a hozzáadás ehhez ...(angolul add to) ahol a fájl eredeti neve van csak a végződére rar lesz.
Amiket Te írtál az olyan plusz szolgáltatás, hogy tömörítés után küldje is el a tömörített fájlt.
Ha ez lenne a szándékod, külön megteheted.*


----------



## Rufous (2012 Február 14)

csocsike írta:


> Gyerekek , tegnap ota nem tudom kinyitni a My music folderomat, lefagy a ghep ha megprobalom. Van font virusirtom ketfele is , minden mas muxik, mi lehet a gond azon kivul , hogy bena vagyok es nem ertek hozza? :evil:


Ez egy régen feltett kérdés, de hátha valaki idetéved, akinek hasonló a gondja.


Nem kell azonnal valami nagy hibára gondolni.
Tuti,hogy nem támadta meg semmi a gépedet.Én most néztem meg a regisztrált vírusírtóm múlt 
hónapi statisztikáját, 150000 (nem tévedés) vizsgálat volt, a talált vírusok, kémprogramok 
stb száma : 0 ,azaz nulla.
Tehát aki odafigyel egy kicsit, hogy mit csinál, az akár le is vehet minden védelmet a 
gépről. Ezen gondolkodjon el mindenki, nem kell az ördögöt a falra festeni.

Nagyon egyszerű dolgokra gondolj:
-át lett nevezve a mappa (ha nem windows rendszermappa)
-törölve lett a mappa
-át lett helyezve a mappa máshová
-stb
Futtass le egy keresést (Start/Keresés) egy olyan fájlra (vagy mappára),amiről tudod, hogy 
az eltünt mappában volt. Ha a gép megtalálja akkor látni fogod az elérési útvonalat.
Üdv Rufous


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Február 14)

*Tájékoztatás*

*Örülök, hogy válaszoltok régebbi problémák felvetőinek is, de előtte nem árt megnézni, hogy a tag tag-e még (már vagy egy éve nem).
A vendég státusz azt jelenti, hogy az illető tagsága törölve lett és már nem látogat minket.

(Csöcsike egyébként hosszú ideig moderátor volt itt, de más irányú elfoglaltsága miatt távozott, a 2005-ös bejegyzése is inkább csak témaindító volt, mintsem valós probléma - lásd a válaszokat.)
*


----------



## Etus65 (2012 Február 20)

*Dwg*

Sziasztok!
Letöltöttem valamit/elvileg egy képet/,de nem tudom megnézni,mert DWG-fájl .Mit tegyek,hogy látható legyen?Ha válaszol valaki akkor vegye számításba,hogy nem vagyok egy számítástechnikai zseni.
Előre is köszönöm.
Etus


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Február 20)

Etus65 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Letöltöttem valamit/elvileg egy képet/,de nem tudom megnézni,mert DWG-fájl .Mit tegyek,hogy látható legyen?Ha válaszol valaki akkor vegye számításba,hogy nem vagyok egy számítástechnikai zseni.
> Előre is köszönöm.
> Etus


*Elvben ez egy CAD rajz (DRaWing) lesz, amihez vagy egy CAD program kell, vagy egy speciális képnézegető. Pl. ez.
*


----------



## Etus65 (2012 Február 20)

*dwg*



FLAMINGO írta:


> *Elvben ez egy CAD rajz (DRaWing) lesz, amihez vagy egy CAD program kell, vagy egy speciális képnézegető. Pl. ez.
> *



Köszönöm.Ez ugye ingyenes?/Mármint a program amit ajánlottál./
Etus


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Február 20)

Etus65 írta:


> Köszönöm.Ez ugye ingyenes?/Mármint a program amit ajánlottál./
> Etus


*Igen, ingyenes.*


----------



## Nevi75 (2012 Március 2)

*Alcohol120%*

Sziasztok!

Alcohol 120% használatához szeretnék segítséget kérni.
Átbogarásztam az internetet, mindenütt azt olvastam, hogy rendkívül egyszerű az ISO file megtekintése az Alcohol 120-szal.
Nekem mégsem sikerült. Valaki le tudná írni a beolvasás lépéseit?

Egy ilyen lírást már kaptam, ez alapján kezdtem el:
"
1. fent *Fájl* majd *Megnyítás*, kikeresed hol van a Manó, 
2. meg fog jelenni a táblázatban a Manó iso, majd jobb klikk rá, *Csatlakoztatás az eszközhöz*
3. a lenti táblázatban meg fog jelenni a *Virtuális CD-DVD-ROM-*nál hogy a lemez jelen van
5. majd a *My Computer*-nél, meg fog jelenni hogy jelen van a lemez, rá klikkelsz és telepíted a progit, mikor újra akarod használni a progit akkor be kell tenned újra a Virtuális CD-DVD-ROM-ba, a játékot elindítod a létező Shortcut-tól."

A 3. lépésig eljutottam, de onnan nem tudom, hogyan tovább. (Kiírta, hogy a lemez jelen van - betöltve. ) 

Előre is köszönök minden segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Március 3)

Nevi75 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Alcohol 120% használatához szeretnék segítséget kérni.
> Átbogarásztam az internetet, mindenütt azt olvastam, hogy rendkívül egyszerű az ISO file megtekintése az Alcohol 120-szal.
> ...


*Teljesen mellékes, hogy milyen DVD emulátort használsz (esetedben az Alcohol-t, de lehetne Daemon is...stb) - a logika a következő:
Ha feltelepítetted az adott szoftvert, a tálca (az a kék alsó sor) jobb oldalán megjelenik az ikonja.
Az egér jobb gombjával rákattintva először általában az jelenik meg, hogy a "virtuális meghajtó(k) kiválasztása. (Ez általában F:\, G:\,... vagyis ugyanúgy mint a C:\ ami a merevlemezed).
Ha erre rákattintasz akkor úgymond hozzá kell rendelni az ISO (vagy) hasonló fájlt.
Ha jól csináltad, akkor a játék, vagy bármilyen programod elindítva, amikor keresi az adott lemezt, csak az F:\, G:\...-t kel megadni.
A többi automatizmus.
Egy másik mód:
Ha jól telepítetted az emulátor progit, az ISO fájlra kattintva (jobb egérgomb), valamelyik sorban felbukkan az is, hogy hozzárendelje valamelyik virtuális meghajtóhoz - csak rá kell kattintani.

Ha csak meg akarod nézni az adott ISO "belsejét" (vagyis tartalmát), csak katt a megfelelő (hozzárendelt meghajtó) betűjelére a Sajátgép-/my computer-ben

Egyébként érdekelne a 4. pont.*


----------



## Nevi75 (2012 Március 5)

Kedves Flamingo!

Köszönöm szépen a válaszod!
Ezt a leírást kb. másfél évvel ezelőtt kaptam emailben. Akkor megpróbáltam ezek alaján elindítani és minden simán ment.
Akkor nem hiányzott az a bizonyos 4. pont.
Most amikor újra próbálkoztam vele a my comuputernél akadtam el, azt valahogyan sehogy nem találtam.


----------



## tom0728 (2012 Október 23)

na ebben találtam egy csomó hasznos ötletet

Engen is kizárt a W7 egy csomó folderből, most installálhatom újra?

Lehet hogy az Otthoni hálózat beállítsok valamit elrontottak, mert egy másik W7-et is belinkeltem nemrég

A W8 még sokáig nem lesz stabil gondolom arra nem igen érdemes várni:.


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

W8-cal kapcsolatban: egy csomo "tores", stb nagyon rosszul fut rajta, meg nem art varni, amig a szoftverek is kompatibilisek lesznek vele...


----------



## kardzsike (2012 November 11)

Én nem tudok keresni. A fórum sávnál beírom a keresés a témában amit keresek - pl. egy filmcím. Ki is írja, hogy találat 1.Kiírja, hogy melyik évben készült, a címlap linkjét de, hogy az 5000 filmből hol is találom azt amit keresek azt nem írja.
Vagy csak én vagyok nagyon béna.
Örülnék ha valaki segítene.


----------



## KisPico (2012 November 12)

kardzsike írta:


> Én nem tudok keresni. A fórum sávnál beírom a keresés a témában amit keresek - pl. egy filmcím. Ki is írja, hogy találat 1.Kiírja, hogy melyik évben készült, a címlap linkjét de, hogy az 5000 filmből hol is találom azt amit keresek azt nem írja.
> Vagy csak én vagyok nagyon béna.
> Örülnék ha valaki segítene.



 A tapasztalatlanság nem bénaság.
A megjelenített találat úgy néz ki, hogy balra, fent

a topik címe
a beíró nickje
kis szünet
*üzenet megjelenítése* (vagy a szöveg részlete) de vastagítva. 

Erre a vastag kékre kell rákattintani, hogy elvigyen a teljes üzenethez. 

Amúgy, ha egy szövegben kék színt látsz, akkor az többnyire kattintható linket takar.


----------



## Nora-bora (2012 November 30)

*jelentés a moderátornak*

Ha véletlenül a háromszögre ütöttem rá a köszönet helyett, hogyan javíthatom a hibámat?
Semmiféle jelentést nem akartam küldeni.
Figyelmetlen voltam csupán.

Köszönöm a választ előre is.


----------



## KisPico (2012 November 30)

Nora-bora írta:


> Ha véletlenül a háromszögre ütöttem rá a köszönet helyett, hogyan javíthatom a hibámat?
> Semmiféle jelentést nem akartam küldeni.
> Figyelmetlen voltam csupán.
> 
> Köszönöm a választ előre is.



Nem történt semmi, ha el is küldted a jelentést. Az illetékes moderátor megkapta, ránézett, és látta, hogy semmi komoly nem történt, intézkedésre nincs ok.

Mivel a jelentés ablakból nem lehet kilépni, én a böngésző *vissza <-* nyilával szoktam otthagyni az üres lapot, ha véletlenül rákalimpálok. Megteszi a "Bocsánat, nem ezt akartam", vagy hasonló szöveg is az ablakba beírva.


----------



## xyzZsó (2012 December 1)

Kedves FLAMINGO!

Már megint problémám van. Egyetlen családtagom sincs
a közelemben és nem boldogulok, szeretném, ha segítenél?!
Egyik kedves forumtársamtól engedélyt kaptam, hogy őrá
hivatkozhatok egy ügyben. Ez meg is történt és most
szeretném eljuttatni hozzá a harmadik személynek írott üzenetet,
de nem tudom, hogyan kell. Találtam ugyan egy "továbbítás"
gombot, de a rákattintás után nem az történt, amit vártam,
hanem közölte a gép, hogy nem ismeri a cimzettet, aki
a felhatalmazóm volt.
Nem írtam el a nevét, nagyon vigyáztam minden betűre!
Nagyon szeretném, ha segítenél....
Üdvözlettel
Zsó


----------



## Mrs. Dalloway (2012 December 1)

xyzZsó írta:


> Kedves FLAMINGO!
> 
> Már megint problémám van. Egyetlen családtagom sincs
> a közelemben és nem boldogulok, szeretném, ha segítenél?!
> ...


*Csupáncsak arról lehet szó,
hogy az ŐrAngyalod hallott már a diszkrécióról * kiss
#134


----------



## xyzZsó (2012 December 2)

A tied jelen esetben nagyobb,
mégsem inzultállak!
Zsó


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 December 2)

*Feltehetőleg elütöttél egy speciális karaktert. (-_+"%/=) - vagy mint a felettem szólónál - nem fogad mindenkitől üzenetet.
*


xyzZsó írta:


> Kedves FLAMINGO!
> 
> Már megint problémám van. Egyetlen családtagom sincs
> a közelemben és nem boldogulok, szeretném, ha segítenél?!
> ...


----------



## George Sand (2013 Március 27)

*kérdés képfeltöltésről*

Kedves Kormányos, és kedves Tagtársak, segítsége(teke)t kérném egy technikai kérdésben.

Blogbejegyzéseknél nincs lehetőség képfeltöltésre 'saját gépről'. 
Sajnos...
A kép URL-jét bemásolva azonban nem a kép, hanem egy icipici álló téplalap-keret (ikon?) jelenik meg.
(szóhasználatom talán elárulja mennyire Béna vagyok...)
Szándékom szerint blogot szeretnék indítani ahol - *HA MÓD VAN RÁ* -
*saját gépről* szeretnék képeket feltölteni.
Ha ez nem lehetséges, alternatívaként a *Publikus album* létrehozása marad...
... de, és csak amennyiben az alumban van (lesz) lehetőség a saját gépről való feltöltésre...
Ha itt is csak az URL lehetéség van, akkor ez a variáció nem érdekel.

Továbbá: 
Kérdésfeltevésem előtt szerettem volna ellenőrízni, hogy az albumnál milyen lehetőségek vannak.
idáig jutottam el...
Idézek a CH *Hogyan használhatom az albumokat? *szócikkelyől:
_'Tagként létrehozhatsz fényképalbumokat, amelyek a nyilvános profiloldaladon jelennek meg. Az albumokat a Vezérlőpulton keresztül tudsz létrehozni a 'Képek & albumok', majd az 'Új album létrehozása' linkre kattintva.'_
... csakhogy a 'Vezérlőpult' szóra kattintva a megjelenő beállításoknál nem találni a 'Képek & albumok', majd az 'Új album létrehozása' link...

Az útbaigazítást, a fáradságo(toka)t, és a megértő türelmet előre is köszönöm!

üdvözlettel, g.s.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 27)

George Sand írta:


> Kedves Kormányos, és kedves Tagtársak, segítsége(teke)t kérném egy technikai kérdésben.
> 
> Blogbejegyzéseknél nincs lehetőség képfeltöltésre 'saját gépről'.
> Sajnos...


*Én úgy tudom, hogy van lehetőség.
Felteszem nincs nagy gyakorlatod, ezért amikor rákattintottál a kép beszúrása ikonra (az x-es földgömb és a filmszalag között, akkor neked a második fül jött be alapból (Külső webcímről). Balra mellette ott van a saját gépről fül is. Ha arra kattintasz. akkor a saját gépedről (ha jól emléxem a fájl kiválasztása lenyomására) megjelenik a saját géped valamelyik könyvtára. A tallózás segítségével megkeresheted a feltölteni kívánt képet, de figyelmeztetlek, hogy méret és felbontásbeli korlátok vannak (pontosan nem emléxem, de valahol le van írva, hogy milyen típusnál mekkora a max méret).*


> A kép URL-jét bemásolva azonban nem a kép, hanem egy icipici álló téplalap-keret (ikon?) jelenik meg.
> (szóhasználatom talán elárulja mennyire Béna vagyok...)


*Úgy vélem, hogy vagy hibásan adtad meg az URL-t (pl a kép kiterjesztése már nem volt benne a linksorban), vagy olyan helyről akartál belinkelni, ahol ezt tiltják.*


> Szándékom szerint blogot szeretnék indítani ahol - *HA MÓD VAN RÁ* -
> *saját gépről* szeretnék képeket feltölteni.
> Ha ez nem lehetséges, alternatívaként a *Publikus album* létrehozása marad...
> ... de, és csak amennyiben az alumban van (lesz) lehetőség a saját gépről való feltöltésre...
> Ha itt is csak az URL lehetéség van, akkor ez a variáció nem érdekel.


*Azért arra felhívnám a figyelmed, hogy a blog az nem valami emlékkönyv, hanem inkább elektronikus napló, ami nem képgyűjteményként funkcionál. Amennyiben valaki pl. csillogó képeket (anigif) akar, arra vannak jobb tárhelyek is, mnt ea CH, ezért innen nem is egyszer már törlésre kerültek az ilyen képek.* 


> Továbbá:
> Kérdésfeltevésem előtt szerettem volna ellenőrízni, hogy az albumnál milyen lehetőségek vannak.
> idáig jutottam el...
> Idézek a CH *Hogyan használhatom az albumokat? *szócikkelyől:
> ...


*Ha viszont az albumokra kattintasz (fent a blog melletti gomb) és követed az utasításokat, az alábbi szerint:*


Galéria
Tagjaink
George Sand
Albumok
Új album létrehozása,
*akkor kapsz egy nyitó ablakocskát, ahol címet adhatsz az albumodnak és rövid leírást, majd beállítva, hogy kik láthatják (publikus-> mindenki, privát.> csak a barátok).
Ezt elmentve jobbra fent megjelenik a következő két gomb:
*


Képek feltöltése
Album módosítás

*Gondolom ezek önmagukért beszélnek.

És így nem kell sem a vezérlőpulttal, meg egyebekkel bíbelődni (mondjuk tény, hogy, ha létrehoztad, akkor a profiloldaladon értelemszerűen megjelenik, mert az is "hozzád tartozik").*


----------



## George Sand (2013 Március 27)

Kedves Flamingó!

köszönöm a gyors választ 
hálás vagyok érte!

a kevésbé mellékes kerdésemről a Publikus album-ról:
a "Hogyan használom az alumokat" fejezetnél a Vezérlőpult-ra ráklikkelve a rendszer
a Beállítások-ra visz. MIndig! Ott nem lehet albumot szerkeszteni...
de megtaláltam a Profiloldalon... ott szerepel a kérdéses opció. 

a blogos képbeillesztés:
a napokban többször kipróbáltam, és
*megy a képbeillesztés!!! de csak a FÓRUM hsz-einél...*
ott tényleg két lehetőség kínálkozik. Saját gépről, ill. URL.
Nos, ha a blognál akarom ugyanezt elkövetni, a felugró ablakocska csak
egyetlenegy opciózt kínál: az URL-t...
tuti  
megróbáltam nemcsak egy albinó saját blogbejegyzéssel, de 
más blogejegyzésének a hozzászóllássánál is...
a blogoldal nem ismeri a kép saját gépről való feltöltés lehetőségét...

*Úgy vélem, hogy vagy hibásan adtad meg az URL-t (pl a kép kiterjesztése már nem volt benne a linksorban), vagy olyan helyről akartál belinkelni, ahol ezt tiltják.*
ó, nagyon sokszor megpróbáltam, elsősorban a siker  érdekében,
és különben is volt alkalmam Seneca-tól megtanulni a mondást:
Si tacuisses philosophus mansisses...

*Azért arra felhívnám a figyelmed, hogy a blog az nem valami emlékkönyv, hanem inkább elektronikus napló, ami nem képgyűjteményként funkcionál. Amennyiben valaki pl. csillogó képeket (anigif) akar, arra vannak jobb tárhelyek is, mnt ea CH, ezért innen nem is egyszer már törlésre kerültek az ilyen képek.* 
(vess egy pillantást kérlek, eddigi bejegyzéseimre (javasolnám a Kulturális kaleidoszkópot)
és ítéld meg magad, hogy "száraz ágon döglött veréb/emlékversnek ez is elég" szinvonalú
és ehhez passzoló csili-vili képekkel készülök merénylete elkövetni a CH színvonala ellen...)

fáradságod, és jó tanácsod nagyon köszönöm,
üdvözöl, g.s.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 27)

*Ami a blogot illeti nálam mindkét lehetőség létezik (igaz nekem moderátori jogosultságom is van). Utánanézek egy másik gépről, hogy tényleg csak egy látszik-e. Ha igen akkor elnézést (nekem már akkor modi jogom volt, amikor még a blog nem is létezett).
*
*A "Ha halgattál volna"-t jelen esetben szerintem megfelelő alkalmazni, mert itt nem a szuperprogramozózsenicsúcsfejek, hanem az átlagemberek írogatnak zömmel, tehát nem várható el a mindent tudás. És mint a példa is mutatja - én sem tudok mindent. (de "**Quidquid discis, tibi discis**.")
A képekkel kapcsolatos figyelmeztetésem mindenkinek szól - csak épp a te hozzászólásodra válaszolva írtam be a témába. Tehát hogy ne csak egy latin, de egy honi mondás is legyen a hozzászólásomban: **Akinek nem inge**...(annak nadrágja**).*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 27)

*Megnéztem és valóban. A tagok valóban csak URL-t alkalmazhatnak.
Ennek a kicselezése: a gépeden a feltenni kívánt kép másolása (Ctrl+c) majd a blogbejegyzésnél a megfelelő helyre kattinva beilleszt (Ctrl+v).
Ezt tudom ajánlani.*


----------



## Alamuszi (2013 Április 19)

Üdv mindenkinek. Lenne egy bénázós kérdésem. Vettem a fiacskámnak egy Zoo tycoon 2 ultimate collection nevű játékot, nem letöltött, eredeti angol nyelvü, hiszen amit letöltök, ahhoz már kevés a tudás, hogy használni is tudná. Rengeteg minden van rajta, de ő mint általában még többre vágyik, a you tou-bon szokta nézegetni a róla készült videókat, és kívánsága, hogy kiegészítőket töltsek le neki, viszont mint minden technikai dologhoz, ehhez is bamba vagyok. Ha valaki tud róla, hogy honnan és hogyan kell ilyet letölteni, illetve beletenni a játékába, nagyon örülnék neki, vagy inkább őő? Előre is köszönöm, ha véletlenül valaki már csinált ilyet.


----------



## Alek Gavaj (2014 Június 18)

Sziasztok.Nem találom vagy 2 hete a könyvletöltő fórumot/e-book/,tudnátok segíteni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 18)

Alek Gavaj írta:


> Sziasztok.Nem találom vagy 2 hete a könyvletöltő fórumot/e-book/,tudnátok segíteni?


Tudnánk.
Törölve lett.


----------

